# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Android 4.x on Galaxy Ace (GT-S5830i)?

## marshall1001

Hi guys,

I've just recently been possessed with a desire to get Android 4.x (I'll accept either ICS or Jellybean) on my Galaxy phone. The model is GT-S5830i and I'm sure it's possible, but I can't find any download links to the new ROMS.

If anyone has done this, or can point me in the right direction I'd be very grateful.

----------


## zikalify

I don't have an answer. This thread doesn't look too promising http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/5...e-gt-s5830iic/ I guess you will need to look somewhere other than to cyanogenmod for roms.

----------


## Sableyes

Jellaxy may work. ^^

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...875015&page=55

Long thread, looks like everythings working in it now.  ^^

----------


## ugm6hr

Just be aware the GT5830 and GT5830i are different phones. Don't use any ROMs for the former.

----------

